# Pouch Problems



## logo96 (Jun 29, 2011)

i have a whole bunch of smaller pouches but they do not shoot marbles well.The pouch that is on there now is pretty big but it is starting to stretch. I was wandering if you need bigger pouches to shoot marbles?


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

logo96 said:


> i have a whole bunch of smaller pouches but they do not shoot marbles well.The pouch that is on there now is pretty big but it is starting to stretch. I was wandering if you need bigger pouches to shoot marbles?


I think you answered your own question before you asked it. You need to size the pouch for your preferred ammo. In my experience a 2 1/2 x 1 inch (6.35 x 2.5 mm) pouch handles everything from .30 cal (7.6mm) up to 5/8 inch (16mm), but it works best with .44 cal. If I were shooting exclusively 5/8 inch (16mm) I would use a bit larger pouch.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

What do you call small? I usually make my pouches 2cmX6-7cm. They shoot marbles and up to 1/2" steel just fine.


----------



## reset (Apr 13, 2013)

When im not shooting my tiny bb's,i shoot 5/8" marbles mostly. I use 3"x7/8" pouches which for me are perfect for that.


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

If you are running into some accuracy issues when using smaller pouches try adjusting your grip on the pouch. Instead of pinching in front of the marble or ball bearing pinch on top of it. I used to shoot with a 3"X1" pouch and this advice was given to me when I started to use smaller pouches that were about 2.5" X 3/4" (SuperSure Pouches). Changing my grip/release instantly helped.

Good Luck!

Tom


----------



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

the size of the pouch depends on the size of the ammo, the bigger the ammo the bigger the pouch.


----------



## logo96 (Jun 29, 2011)

Thank you everyone for the helpful info, the problem was my pouch was to small.


----------

